# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.2.4 - added MSM8909 and MSM8916 support and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.2.4 is out!  *Released support for Qualcomm MSM8909 and MSM8916 CPUs, different USB loaders added.
Also added support via USB for Huawei SCL-L01, Lenovo A6000, LG H635
and support via eMMC for HTC One X PJ64100, OPPO U705T, Samsung GT-I9003, LG P930, LG E440.*  Medusa PRO v.1.2.4 Release Notes: 
 - Released support for Qualcomm MSM8909 and MSM8916 CPUs. Different USB loaders added. Read/Write operations are supported. 
- Added support for the following models via USB:  *Huawei SCL-L01* - Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Lenovo A6000* - Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*LG H635* - Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files 
 - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *HTC One X PJ64100* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*OPPO U705T* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung GT-I9003* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*LG P930* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*LG E440* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files 
 - New features and improvements in "Content Extractor":  added support of Full flashes (dumps), which don’t contain partitions insideimproved Search operation for media filesimproved Search operation for contacts and SMSimproved recognizing of User data partitions 
 - Some GUI changes 
- All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)  Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

